# what is your favorite gun to hunt hogs



## fatkid (Nov 14, 2008)

me personaly i love my marlin bolt action 22 mag with a 33 gr v max


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

.44 mag Ruger Carbine
.45 ACP Colt Commander
.357 S&W 586

I have shot a bunch of 100-150 pound hogs with .22 when we bayed/caught them, but you need something a little larger for hogs that are in the 300-400 range.

We used to use a knife when we were kids and wanted to prove that we were real men - thankfully I have grown out of that stage. If I were the hog, I would much rather die quickly than to have some idiot trying to cut me so I could bleed to death. Yes they will die - but much more slowly. I am embarrassed that I ever did it. Didn't mean to go off on a tangent.


----------



## fatkid (Nov 14, 2008)

cool thanks for replaying and when we first started trapping hogs for the local farmer we didint have a carry cage so i would climb in the trap and duct tape them if they where under 65 lbs


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

Marlin 45-70!


----------



## quackerwacker199 (Jan 20, 2009)

close in shot gun with a slug any more i use a remimgton 700 .308


----------



## bowhunter199 (Jan 8, 2009)

in thick stuff my 12ga. with slug buckshot slug buckshot, and remmington 700. .270


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

500 S&W magnum
Ruger SuperBlackhawk .44 Mag.
Rem. 700 .223


----------



## Albert A Rasch (Mar 6, 2008)

Fatkid,

I've probably killed more hogs with a Ruger 10/22 than anything else. But you asked what my favorite gun to hunt hog with is.

Well, I'm a big bore fan. My favorite gun is my Ruger #1 in 458WM, but I also use a Ruger Vaquero in 45LC, an old 60's vintage H&R 10 gauge slug gun, and a Weatherby 30-06. OK, the last one isn't a big bore but it works real good on them too, using Swift A-Frames.

I was at the Shot Show last week and had the opportunity to use the new Ruger Alaskan. It was a beauty! I'm definitely going to get that as my main pig thumper. I wrote about my impressions on it here.

The firearm I'm really hankering for is the Ruger #1 in 400/450 Nitro Express. It is relatively flat shooting, hard hitting, and a classic round. It may not be that .577 I've wanted for forever and a day, but its close!

I'm wondering if Ruger will ultimately put the 500 Nitro Express in their line up. I forgot to ask them. If they do that, I'll have to add it to my Ruger collection!

Regards,
Albert A Rasch
The Rasch Outdoor Chronicles


----------



## Txyotehunter (Dec 31, 2008)

The rifle I normally use for hogs and coyotes is my Remingotn 700 .243. It works every time. If I'm deer hunting, at which time I carry the .270, and a hog presents itself I'll take it with that. Either way the .243 or the .270 does a number on 'em.


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

50 bmg....naa just kiddin 22-250 u can get some range on em.


----------



## WOODY_KILLA94 (Mar 5, 2009)

well my personal favorite is a 270 
but i have used a 243


----------



## dirtymike (Jun 23, 2009)

I use either my dpms ar 10 308 or my 270wsm


----------



## Texhog1 (Feb 4, 2010)

Rock River AR in .223
Remington 700 .308
Springfield M1A
M1 Garand
and soon with a Ruger Super Redhawk 255 gr LSWC over 23.5 gr. of 2400,I hope.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have got to go a few times and I really like taking my L1A1 but I do get questioned a little more than when I had my M1 with. The 308 really puts them down. My family members all use much smaller rifles. Most of them shoot a 243 and one has a SKS.

Kryptonite has been found to contain trace elements of Chuck Norris roundhouse kicks to the face. This is why it is so deadly to Superman.


----------



## swampthing (Mar 15, 2010)

trikortreat said:


> 50 bmg....naa just kiddin 22-250 u can get some range on em.


My buddy has a .50....trust me, it is plenty of gun for a hog.....even at 700 yrds across a peanut field. Not much good meat left though.


----------



## swampthing (Mar 15, 2010)

Just kidding....I use a .308


----------



## Stinky Findings (Apr 4, 2010)

About any big bore will work but if you dont want to chase them up in the briars 4570 i have a contender and a marlin a well placed shot below the ear then 30 cal is plenty.


----------



## Centexhunt (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello
I like to see the hog hunting shoot by 44 mag Ruger Carbine . But personally I don't like to kill any hog or animal.Just I have seen it in some movie and like the hog hunting with that gun.


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

Centexhunt said:


> But personally I don't like to kill any hog or animal.


WTH? You are on the wrong forum for comments like that! Mancard REVOKED! :******:


----------



## luvthemhogs (Mar 23, 2008)

I use Armalite AR10 D740 NV scope, Really an adrenalin rush to stalk them at night.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

.243 Savage or .308 M1A Springfield


----------



## henry37 (Jun 21, 2010)

What;s more powerful 270 caliber or 308 caliber? I have a hunting boar trip plan with a friend and they told me nothing less that a 270, i have a 308 with 180 grain bullet. please email me [email protected]


----------



## Rev_William (May 4, 2010)

So those of you using the .22's where are you hitting them & how big were they? My favorite back up gun is a ruger blackhawk .357 so I fugure if the 22's are working this would work? otherwise I'm looking at using a .45-70 and .308 for my 1st hog hunt.


----------



## tammons (Aug 29, 2010)

I think your rifle selection should vary depending on if you want and all around gun, to kill a hog or stop a huge boar in its tracks.

My cousin hunts in the woods with only a 22LR, but he is one of those guys that can shoot a fly at 100 yards with a ricochet shot via Uncle Jed.

My neighbor used a 270 win for quite a while then went into eradication mode with a 12ga loaded with buckshot.

I personally have hunted hogs with all sorts of guns, 22LR, 223, 6.8 SPC. 6.5 grendel, 7mm-08, 7.62x39, 308, 338/284, 338-06, 375 ruger shotgun and a marlin 444SS.

Of all of those, as far as rifles, the best all around light recoil rifle was the 6.8 SPC. 
The best middle bore stopper a 338.

The 6.8 SPC is a superb round and with a barnes tipped bullet and we have not had one hog get away, but it will not stop a big one in its tracks unless you hit him in the head, neck or spine. 
With a normal good shot with the 95-110 gr barnes TTSX, they run about 20 yards and keel over DRT.
We have had a few smaller ones drop.

The 338/284 savage I had was a good one. 
Basically the same ballistics as a 338-06. 
I loaded mostly 210 gr Barnes TTSX bullets, and it just sledgehammers hogs. 
Doesn't matter where you hit them, they just drop.

The 375 ruger was cool. I ran into a cheap barrel and decided to try it out.
Killed several with it loaded with 270 gr barnes bullets. 
Got some pretty good gynastics out of that one. 
Lots of flips, spins and sliding and flipping around.
It is an overkill, but it will stop a big animal in its tracks and the recoil is not bad. got two with one shot one day.

My current setup is a 308 short barrel savage that I use as a general rifle. 
I have it set up with 208 gr amaxes for long distance 
and 220 gr round nose bullets for the woods with a 2-10x scope.
They have roughly the same point of impact at 100 yards.

My main woods gun is a 458 winmag with a 20" barrel downloaded a bit to 2200 fps with 300 gr tipped barnes bullets.
That is the new 458 socom bullet. Have not had a chance to try it out yet.

I carry a short barrel 44 mag for backup.

Over all IMO for a general decent long distance to deep woods swamper rifle that will stop a large hog would be a 338 federal, 338 RCM or a 338-06.


----------



## constructor (Oct 17, 2010)

Favorite? A lightweight AR15 in 6.8x43 (SPC) with a EOTech sight and NV-14 night vision behind it. 
Shooting the Barnes TSX bullets, the Barnes retain 95% of their weight and will pass through a hog corner to corner.
The 6.8 has plenty of power to take out any hog and allows quick follow up shots to take the rest of the pigs in the pack.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Jul 15, 2011)

I like my Taurus Raging Bull in a 454 Casull! The recoil is VERY smooth!
This "Hand Canon" will put'em down!










Here is the same gun before I painted it.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

luvthemhogs said:


> I use Armalite AR10 D740 NV scope, Really an adrenalin rush to stalk them at night.


Exactly! Armalite AR10 A4


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

ar 15 in 5.56 Bullet selection and shot placement at more important than any caliber. 
Don't shoot behind the shoulder like a deer. It will be a gut shot and you will track for a while. Shoot in the neck between the ear and the shoulder.


----------



## tammons (Aug 29, 2010)

I have switched to a lightweight AR loaded hot with 70 gr Speer semi spitzer bullets and a XD-45 backup loaded with 45 super pushing either 240 gr XTP controlled expansion bullets or 265 gr WFNGC.


----------



## jkhunter (Feb 11, 2012)

My gun of choice is a .25/06 Remington 700 with 120 gr. PSPCL bullets. It has never failed to perform on any kind of animal I've used it on. Fast and flat shooting, low recoil, for my money it's a near-perfect caliber.


----------



## papabearsr (Dec 26, 2011)

for close I use a 35 marlin for long shots I like to use my 7 X 57 mauser :sniper: 
papabear


----------



## tammons (Aug 29, 2010)

Change of opinion on the an AR 223 and 70 gr Speer semi spitzer bullets. Great carrying combo but just not enough bullet.
Thats after hunting the little bastards over Xmas.

Think I will sell the 223 upper and wait for a sale on the 450 bushmaster uppers.

Used a light weight 270 for a while. Last year had it loaded with 95 GR Barnes ttsx bullets at 3600+. Shot a 100# hog quartering towards me and it blew most of his *** end off. Blew off an entire ham and it was nowhere to be found.

A few weeks ago, found Midway USA had Savage SS 35 Whelen barrel kits for $200 so that will be my new heavy hitter.
Have it loaded with 250 gr round nose and 225 gr accubonds.


----------

